#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > GATE, IES, JTO, PSU Exams Zone & Related Discussion >  >  GATE 2005 Previous Year Question Paper with Solutions for ECE/ Electronics and Communication Engineering

## FaaDoO-Engineer

Hi FaaDoO Electronics Engineers.

 Here you can download the solved GATE Electrical Engineering question paper for the year 2005.

 Cheers! :Laie_69:





  Similar Threads: GATE 2010 Previous Year Question Paper with Solutions for ECE/ Electronics and Communication Engineering GATE 2009 Previous Year Question Paper with Solutions for ECE/ Electronics and Communication Engineering GATE 2008 Previous Year Question Paper with Solutions for ECE/ Electronics and Communication Engineering GATE 2007 Previous Year Question Paper with Solutions for ECE/ Electronics and Communication Engineering GATE 2006 Previous Year Question Paper with Solutions for ECE/ Electronics and Communication Engineering

----------


## ranu.vadhwa1005

i am unable to download these files will u plz send it to me on my email id<ranu.vadhwa1005[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com> plzzzzzzz

----------


## karuna.arya2501

@ranu i have sent this solved paper to ur mail even if u dont get that then download it from my google document at <https://docs.google.com/folder/d/0B6...J3eUVmdE0/edit


>

----------


## tarun.pant

*please upload 2011 Gate paper of ECE with solution..Thnak You.*

----------

